# Website für ISPConfig 3?



## Falcon37 (19. Apr. 2010)

ISPConfig.de scheint mir ziemlich auf ISPConfig 2 "eingerichtet" zu sein, ich würde eine offizielle Website bzw. zumindestens einen Bereich auf ISPConfig.de für die Version 3 begrüßen mit z.B. einer Features List, einem Vergleich zwischen 2 und 3 (Stärken und Schwächen), Doku, hilfreichen Links oder irgendwie so. Damit auch ein "Neuling" schnell weiß was er da gerade installiert, und damit man offizielle Infos bekommt und nicht alle ergoogeln muss (da weiß man oft auch nicht ob's stimmt wie ich festgestellt habe). 

Ist nur eine Idee die mir gerade so durch den Kopf ging...


----------



## planet_fox (21. Apr. 2010)

Denke nicht das des kommen wird. Hatte auch schon so manche idee.


----------



## Till (24. Apr. 2010)

Es wird demnächst einen Relaunch der ISPConfig Webseite geben.


----------

